# Outdoors > Fishing >  Productive Flies - At the moment

## Petros_mk

Thought I'd start a thread where people could share the flies they've used recently that have proved to be productive.
(If its not a secret)....

I'm finding Smelt Flies particularly productive at the moment at the lake....

----------


## Rushy

Aaahhh trout fishing. I was a bit stumped by the prospect do productive flies but understand now. @Dundee seemed to use his wool and shit fly to good effect.

----------


## Dundee

> Thought I'd start a thread where people could share the flies they've used recently that have proved to be productive.
> (If its not a secret)....
> 
> I'm finding Smelt Flies particularly productive at the moment at the lake....


I are mainly into spin fishing Petros_mk but like Rushy said any shit works giving the time and effort.

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...t-starter-939/

I will add some of my favourite flies when I get back, that I add to my spinning set up.

----------


## Petros_mk

you got to be shitting me....
Thats halerious....

----------


## Dundee

I bought this "monkey" from the states thru cabelas and have been lucky enough to have it for 3 plus years with out losing it or getting it snagged. This is the box that it came in  :Wtfsmilie:   No shit either :Grin: 


And a better look for you.

----------


## Dundee

The one I purchased was a single hook. And is looking a bit ragged now after being hit by heaps of trout and having more time in the water than I would wish on an olympic swimmer but has given me great results.

----------


## Maca49

There can be ONLY ONE! The good old GINGER MICK!!!! Caught more trout on this fly jigging than anything else on Taupo :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

> There can be ONLY ONE! The good old GINGER MICK!!!!


My first wife ....  Oh no not the right place.

----------


## Petros_mk

> My first wife ....  Oh no not the right place.


you must have been a hungry jack......

----------


## hunter308

for me the fly that has worked for me everytime I have been fly fishing is the variegated wooly bugger

----------


## Dundee

Look at that fly

----------


## kiwijames

Stu's bionic NZ mayfly nymph is working well for me as a general explorer (bottom RHS). The hot killer nymph is proving good too. 
Often the biggest mistake is too big a fly with weedeater line for a trace. Most trout have yet to experience a McDonalds drive through and prefer not to supersize.

----------


## XXXDMCXXX

On the weekend it was pretty much these two that did the damage, sz12 lime X Stim dry and a small sz16 black BLT nymph. You could fish this rig as a dry and dropper right through the season and be confident that you should catch fish on it with a few tweaks in leader and dropper length.

----------


## EeeBees

The nymph is beautiful...

----------


## Gibo

Hi team,

My mums getting into fly fishing and has been taising them but no strikes, anyone know a good flavour fly for the MacLarens Falls area, mainly the canals. 

Appreciate any help for mumsy  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Hi team,
> 
> My mums getting into fly fishing and has been taising them but no strikes, anyone know a good flavour fly for the MacLarens Falls area, mainly the canals. 
> 
> Appreciate any help for mumsy


Take her down to meet Dundee Gibo. He will convert her to spinning.

----------


## Gibo

> Take her down to meet Dundee Gibo. He will convert her to spinning.


She does alright spinning at Rotoiti and Rotorua mate, just getting her fly on  :Have A Nice Day:  she would love to fish a river like dundees im sure

----------


## kiwijames

> Hi team,
> 
> My mums getting into fly fishing and has been taising them but no strikes, anyone know a good flavour fly for the MacLarens Falls area, mainly the canals. 
> 
> Appreciate any help for mumsy


McLaren falls is hard work. The canals are full of snails and crafty browns. Small Cochy Bondhu or other snail pattern. Presentation is key and the canals are hard as there is no cover and the water is quite clear. Down canal from the lake once it transitions to concrete it is easier to spot fish.

----------


## Gibo

> McLaren falls is hard work. The canals are full of snails and crafty browns. Small Cochy Bondhu or other snail pattern. Presentation is key and the canals are hard as there is no cover and the water is quite clear. Down canal from the lake once it transitions to concrete it is easier to spot fish.


Cheers James, she said shes getting heaps up but not taking the fly. I will pass this on. shes popping into h&f to score some flies with her voucher  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> she would love to fish a river like dundees im sure


Whack his address on her forehead, stick a stamp over one eye and give her to NZ Post. Dundee will look after her (although I wouldn't expect him to share his Watties).

----------


## Maca49

> McLaren falls is hard work. The canals are full of snails and crafty browns. Small Cochy Bondhu or other snail pattern. Presentation is key and the canals are hard as there is no cover and the water is quite clear. Down canal from the lake once it transitions to concrete it is easier to spot fish.


Careful you don't slip into the canal, although the ride down the hill to the power station turbines would be a hoot! But messy  :XD:

----------


## Maca49

Gibo there's a great fresh water fishing club she should join in Tga, they have organised day trips and much info :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Try these Gibo :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Gibo there's a great fresh water fishing club she should join in Tga, they have organised day trips and much info


Cheers Maca i will let her know

----------


## EeeBees

You know the two tone spongy earplug...well I was told to put one of those on a hook and try them in the canals...never got to try it cos when I saw the people fishing the canal, it just did not seem to be fishing to me (all due respect, but it isn't me,sorry)...so got the flies wet in the lakes instead...

----------


## Petros_mk

earplugs sounds like a mint idea to use for flies or even as a nymphing indicator

----------


## Gibo

> Gibo there's a great fresh water fishing club she should join in Tga, they have organised day trips and much info


Hey @Maca49 could you let me know the name or contact for this mate, mum sounds keen as

----------


## Maca49

I'll get a contact for you

----------


## Maca49

> You know the two tone spongy earplug...well I was told to put one of those on a hook and try them in the canals...never got to try it cos when I saw the people fishing the canal, it just did not seem to be fishing to me (all due respect, but it isn't me,sorry)...so got the flies wet in the lakes instead...


EeeBees you can only fish in the far one with those ear plugs :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> I'll get a contact for you


Cheers  :Grin:

----------


## Gapped axe

She was probably a wild hen


> you must have been a hungry jack......

----------


## Gapped axe

If she is ever over this way I could spend a bit of time with Her. The fly fishing is starting to happen as the trout move in to spawn.

----------


## Gibo

> If she is ever over this way I could spend a bit of time with Her. The fly fishing is starting to happen as the trout move in to spawn.


Cheers will let her know, you probably know each other from the Maketu days

----------


## Dundee

Had 20mm of rain overnight and was still pissing down at 11am when I hit the rising waters.Only sighted three trout and had a good brown hit this articulated streamer snapping the front hook off as it lept out of the water.


I fished till 1300hrs then had to bail as the water was rising,lost two streamers today but least the rod isn't smashed again yet. :Have A Nice Day: 

Gave the softbaits a swim and a few lures and was ready for the rise with the streamers but the river rose instead. Heaps of insects out there hitting the windows so next time the river is fishable will give these flys (streamers) another flick. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

That is a lot of tying right there Dundee.

----------


## hunter308

One fly I used to tie and if I were to get back into fly tying and I would tie a batch of them is a version of the variegated wooly bugger with green crystal flash under the tail and a tungsten bead head it was a really successful fly for me especially in the awahou stream mouth, I used to twist the hackle into the chenile before wrapping it onto the hook I had a whole tackle box full of those flies until i had some fly fishermen line up at my car wanting to buy those flies from me as the ones they had on that day were doing stuff all and mine just kept catching them, so I buggered off with some cash in my pocket and an empty tackle box  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

That fly box of mine was looking close too empty tonight,the river has stolen them :Sad:

----------


## Rushy

> That fly box of mine was looking close too empty tonight,the river has stolen them


Borrow a mask and snorkel from Stingray and go look for them Dundee.  Ha ha ha ha your kids could sell tickets as the thought of you arse up in the river looking for hooks is quite entertaining.  I am sure the neighbours would pay to watch that.

----------


## Dundee

A good fisherman buddy has just sent me some streamers,some are articulated. They look totally different when wet. The river here is still high and slightly discoloured. Now would be a good time to give them a swim. :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

Well get yourself down there Dundee.

----------

